# image border



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

How do I make a small border around an image in Illustrator CS?


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

if its an image that you placed, or pasted into illustrator, i would just use the rectangle tool , and creat a vector object, with no fill , and a stroke of 1 px. then make the height and width one or two pixels larger then that of your image. Keep them on the same layer, and send the image to the back, then center your vector object ontop of your image. 

if you have a path, compound path or vector object that you created in illustrator, and you have already assigned a stroke, group everything , and apply a layer effect to it.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Thanks. I thought of that already but I seem to recall a much easier way using the stroke on an image itself. Just cant' remember.


----------



## AttackRabbit (Nov 28, 2003)

k try this, place or paste the image onto you canvas in illustrator. select the image with the direct selection tool. Then go to the appearance window and in the appearance menu tab , select add new stroke. Next go to effect / path / outline object. Finally go to the stroke tab and change the pt size of the stroke and or the color to your desire.


----------

